# Mountain Estates at Smugglers



## Emily (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a 3 bd unit on hold for this resort.  There is a few reviews but I could use a little more info about the units and location.  The last time here we stayed in the willows and were very happy with the unit.  

Thanks
Emily


----------



## hdmass (Jun 8, 2008)

*Mtn Estates at Smugglers*

Hi,  I am a new owner at Smugglers' and will take a stab at this.  As I understand it, the Mountain Estates are made up of the following homes on the North Hill Community:  Owls, Eagles and Kestrels.  Also, Falcons on the West Hill Community.  The units are the newest, and tend to be larger.  Some have granite counter tops, stainless steel appliances and flat screen plasma televisions.  We own a Kestrels unit that has a large screened in porch, a two person steam shower and jacuzzi.  It also has beautiful views of the mountains.  If you know which of the homes you are staying in, you could try the smuggs website to find out more.  I hope this helps.


----------



## SamH (Jun 8, 2008)

Emily,

The North Hill units (Kestrels, Owls, Eagles) are the newest and nicest units. They are all able to use the indoor waterpark in the North Hill. IMHO, Owls are the nicest units. We own at Falcons and those units are a step below in overall amenities. If you are trading in during ski season, Falcons is the only one that is ski-in/ski-out. Falcons are very similar to Sycamores and Aspens and also includes its own hot tub.

When are you looking to go to Smuggs?

Sam


----------



## Emily (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information.  I confirmed the week we had on hold based on what was written here.  I figured that any of the mountain estate units would be good for us.  I was told the unit was KE17 which I am guessing is Kestrals.  We are going in the summer.


----------



## charford (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Emily

Yes, KE17 is Kestrels. It's a top floor unit. Should have nice views! 

Have a great time.


----------



## Emily (Jun 18, 2008)

This sounds great and I am sure we will be pleased.  My kids are looking forward to going.  Hubby and I remember the great sunsets and scenery.

Thanks for all the help and information.


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just put a 3 br on hold at this resort for June 2010.  Is there alot to do or will this be too early in the summer? thanx, Dawn


----------



## ctreelmom (Feb 12, 2009)

Dawn, depends on when in June.  Contact the resort and see if they have a target date yet for summer programming to start for 2010 (or even the 2009 date would be helpful).  My guess is that if you go in early June before school gets out, there won't be much going on.


----------



## SamH (Feb 12, 2009)

Dawn, summer programming started on week 24 last year. In prior years, it started on week 23 but the resort was always relatively empty during week 23 so I do not think that it will start that early again. Week 24 starts on June 11-13 (Friday to Sunday) in 2010. If you want to experience all that Smuggs has to offer (camps, pools, other programs, restaurants), you should not go before week 24. If you want to hike and use Smuggs has a base to go to Stowe, Burlington or Montreal, then earlier weeks in June are good.

Sam


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 12, 2009)

The week I have on hold is 6/11-6/18/10.  Looks like this is week 24 according to the timeshare calender. Dawn


----------



## janej (Feb 12, 2009)

*Cost for summer program*

We've been to Smuggs in the fall and winter.   Our kids love it and wants to go in the summer some time.  I'd like to know the cost of summer programs before I start looking for an exchange.  Does any one have that information?


----------



## SamH (Feb 13, 2009)

janej said:


> We've been to Smuggs in the fall and winter.   Our kids love it and wants to go in the summer some time.  I'd like to know the cost of summer programs before I start looking for an exchange.  Does any one have that information?



Janej,

Looking at the Smuggs website, the 2008 costs were as follows: (1) $40 per day per home for the SmuggsPass, which gives you access to the three main pools and the waterslides and a lot of other activities and (2) $85 per child per day for camp less a 30% discount with the SmuggsPass so it is about $60.

The camps are great. Since I am an owner, camps are included as part of my maintenance fees. If I had to pay $60 per day per child, I do not know how often I would use the camps.

The Smuggs website, www.smuggs.com, has a lot of information about camps and other activities.

Sam


----------



## janej (Feb 13, 2009)

Sam,

Thanks for the information.  It sounds a little cheaper than winter.  We paid $26 a day for the SmuggPass.  But the kids wanted to go to camp everyday.   I will try to get an exchange or look into rental.

Jane


----------



## swift (Feb 14, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> The week I have on hold is 6/11-6/18/10.  Looks like this is week 24 according to the timeshare calender. Dawn




Here is an e-mail I received stating the start date of their summer programs. We have a check in date of 6/12/09.




Smuggs e-mail:
At this time it should start June 12 and go through Labor Day


----------



## cinamongirl (Feb 17, 2009)

*Location of Tamaracks*

We are booked into Tamaracks 25 at the end of February.  I had thought this was part of the newer north community but according to previous posts, it is not included. Can anyone shed some light on this as to its location & age (is it in a newer section or the older models?) Thanks


----------



## charford (Feb 17, 2009)

Tamaracks 25 is in North Hill. The building is about 4 years old and is right next to the indoor waterpark and ski camp shuttle pickup and dropoff. TA-25 is on the top floor and should have a very good view.


----------



## cinamongirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Charford.  We're looking forward to going.


----------



## devilsrule2004 (Feb 25, 2009)

yea you definately will enjoy yourselves


----------

